
Why is there only one Elon Musk? Why is there so much low-hanging fruit? - Reedx
https://guzey.com/why-is-there-only-one-elon-musk/
======
zepto
I think it’s much simpler.

There is a set of people with the capacity to be a Musk (or at least to take a
visionary approach to things).

There is a set of people who become wealthy enough to try at an early enough
age.

The absolute numbers of both sets are small but still there are many people in
each group.

The intersection is however, extremely small.

This is a problem.

~~~
guzey
Boom ([https://boomsupersonic.com/](https://boomsupersonic.com/)) was started
by a software engineer without lots of wealth -- he just raised VC funds

~~~
zepto
What does linking to this this even mean? How is it relevant.

All kinds of people raise funds. Most of them don’t get results.

One reason may be that they just aren’t as capable as him, but the other is
that they are beholden to the people who funded them and aren’t really making
their own decisions.

One way to think about the difference is to consider whether Boom’s CEO would
be allowed to start 3 other companies while Boom is still a startup? The
answer is no.

Musk is in a very different position from just ‘someone who raised money’.

------
xkjkls
> 99th percentile of energy 99th percentile of persistence 99th percentile of
> raw mental power and creativity 99th percentile of ambition 99th percentile
> risk and pain tolerance 99th percentile of long-term planning and vision-
> making

They forgot also the 99th percentile in dishonesty.

